
Congress Passes $1.2B Quantum Computing Bill - sahin-boydas
https://futurism.com/the-byte/quantum-computing-bill-congress
======
sahin-boydas
[https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-
bill/6227](https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/6227)

